# Where to ride in Arkansas???



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I would like to try some new riding, but I want to stay close to home. It's long and expensive to texas on a regular basis! haha thanks god nats is only once a year!


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Outside of Mena, there is a place called Wolf Pen Gap. If you are looking for mud, keep looking. Otherwise, it is great. Lots of good trails that range from beginer friendly to you better have good insurance, lol. The place is very rocky. Helmets and skidplates are highly recomended. We went during spring break and had a great time. One other thing to mention is that the trails are marked and they have maps available which is very nice.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I live in central Ark, I know a few good places just holler at me


----------

